# What kind of sickness or desease is this



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

please help me


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> please help me


That fish look stressed. they get blotchy before the go


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

you mean as in die


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

That's what happens when a fish is being bullied. The fishes imune system weekens and they are much more septic to fugal infections. Keep him quarenteened and pay close attention to the water parametres.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

What fish are in the tank with that one? Do you have all these together 2 Kissing Gouramis,2 Blue Paradise Gouramis,1 Tiger Oscar,1 Johanni Cichlid,1 Fancy Guppy ?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

thanx you guys. he was by himself but when i bought him he was being bullied. well he just died yesterday morning.


----------

